

Show HN: Decentralized Operations - Hierarchical trust based darknet - swax
http://swax.github.io/DeOps

======
swax
Jumping on the darknet post train. I wrote this a number of years ago. Never
really found a niche. It's a YC08 reject, though to be fair I was totally
unprepared for the interview.

